# Under 8 months to FULL retirement. At least, that's the plan



## DMGO (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello... I just found this site. Looks like the right place for me. I fish and camp from my 14' Lowe V-hull. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## bleumunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking forward to pics. I have about 30 years give or take until retirement.

I'll have to squeeze it in between work and sleep.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2013)

:WELCOME:

Thank for joining.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 7, 2013)

:WELCOME: 21 months until I can, but will most likely stay another 5yrs or at least like you said thats the plan? :beer:


----------



## JMichael (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome. I was hoping to retire in 20 months but when it gets right down to it, it's probably going to be closer to 6 more years or never.


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 7, 2013)

If it makes you feller's feel any better....

I've got 7yrs in and 32 to go. :wink:


----------



## DMGO (Mar 7, 2013)

OK, as long as we're counting down; 7 months, 24 days left.


----------



## cva34 (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome ,next year will be 10y retired.I hope everyone gets there chance !I just do not know how I had time to work!!!cva34


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMGO said:


> Hello... I just found this site. Looks like the right place for me. I fish and camp from my 14' Lowe V-hull. Pictures coming soon.



Welcome.
I too fish and camp from my 14' boat. Although mine is a Alumacraft V hull. Looking forward to the pics. 

I have under 18 years until full retirement. :mrgreen:


----------



## nomowork (Mar 7, 2013)

On my sixth year of retirement but if I had researched sooner, I could have been on my eighth year! When I found out that i could be comfortable (age 58) I gave my work five days notice!


----------



## overboard (Mar 8, 2013)

cva34 said:


> Welcome ,next year will be 10y retired.I hope everyone gets there chance !I just do not know how I had time to work!!!cva34



^^^^THIS^^^^
Same here, but much better than having to go to work! I'm still wondering how I have all the time to do things, but "THE TO DO LISTS" just keep getting longer!


----------



## frenchythefisherman (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm retired and loving it, going on one year. Don't delay a good thing like this. :beer: that's rootbeer for me :lol:


----------



## dieselfixer (Mar 16, 2013)

I have been retired for 2 1/2 years and love it. Fishing is my main occupation now.


----------



## tripwire (Mar 18, 2013)

If you don't have to put off retirement, don't ! Like some other posters I don't know how I found time to work. If I lasted for 100 years more I could not get all I want to do done. 

I wish I had retired fifty years earlier. When I retired I learned that it was the only occupation I was suited for.


----------



## DMGO (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's an update as of today: I have this part-time gig (8-12 hours a week) that pays really well. The work is easy, BUT, I still have to show up 2 or 3 days a week for it. I have a federal pension from doing 32 years with the government. The spouse and I BOTH collect Social Security. So, What to do? I LIKE having a pocket full of cash to buy anything I want...If I stop working altogether, the pocket cash will be down a LOT, but then all time is my own. Really don't know what to do...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wife just retired last month :beer: I got atleast 11 months to go but will most likely stay 1 extra year but there is a light at the end of the tunnel and it is no longer a train :beer:


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 23, 2013)

178 days for me! June 18, 2014. Hot diggity!


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 23, 2013)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 23, 2013)

_Congratulations.............................. =D> 

I've got about 8 years to go, maybe 10, unless I marry a rich woman. LOL That's to semi retirement. No more 55/60 hour weeks. No more weekends. I will do some things on my own and Uncle Sam can eat chit............................ [-X _


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337025#p337025 said:


> DMGO » Mon Dec 23, 2013 7:20 am[/url]"]Here's an update as of today: I have this part-time gig (8-12 hours a week) that pays really well. The work is easy, BUT, I still have to show up 2 or 3 days a week for it. I have a federal pension from doing 32 years with the government. The spouse and I BOTH collect Social Security. So, What to do? I LIKE having a pocket full of cash to buy anything I want...If I stop working altogether, the pocket cash will be down a LOT, but then all time is my own. Really don't know what to do...


That's simple..... do whatever you damn well please !!! Sounds like you've got a choice between the better of 2 good situations !!! That's an enviable place to be in at your tender age. :wink: If you don't mind the work and it doesn't rain on your days off, then I'd work as long as I enjoyed it and there was no stress or pressure in my life that was job related. The operative word in this equation is "RETIRED"


----------



## DMGO (Dec 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337042#p337042 said:


> DocWatson » 57 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337025#p337025 said:
> ...


Thanks for that. Think I'll just keep the part-time gig just a little longer.


----------



## nomowork (Dec 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337025#p337025 said:


> DMGO » Today, 04:20[/url]"]Here's an update as of today: I have this part-time gig (8-12 hours a week) that pays really well. The work is easy, BUT, I still have to show up 2 or 3 days a week for it. I have a federal pension from doing 32 years with the government. The spouse and I BOTH collect Social Security. So, What to do? I LIKE having a pocket full of cash to buy anything I want...If I stop working altogether, the pocket cash will be down a LOT, but then all time is my own. Really don't know what to do...



I retired with an income of roughly half of my normal working income. Yes, it looks like it would be difficult but to tell the truth, I have more play toys now than when I was working! 

The main reason it was possible was that I invested in my retirement by making sure my son could live on his own.  

Remember, you can't buy back time.

Good luck.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337047#p337047 said:


> nomowork » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337025#p337025 said:
> ...



_You can't buy back time, "Love it" You are so right sir. Nobody on there death bed says I wish I had more money, they say I wish I had more time. Time for family, fishing, friends. I would retire today if I could. _


----------



## MN Ryder (Dec 24, 2013)

This was my first year of retirement. Experienced fishing local lakes (mainly for bass) when everyone else was working, awesome! Also 2 DIY trips with my wife, first to the Minnesota's Boundary Waters Canoe Area and then a 10 day pack-in into Montana's Bob Marshall Wilderness (with our own stock), also rode & camped by the Yellowstone River in and just north of Yellowstone National Park. Already planning to return to the BWCA and hope to cross the Bob Marshall in 2014; also plan to spend more time fly fishing out of my grumman canoe, put some more bass & walleye in the boat, and get more ice fishing done. To make this lifestyle affordable my vehicles & boats & camper are all vintage and are in top working order.


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm about there too. Be 65 this week, but trying to hold out at least one more year. Cain't buy back time, eh? Hmmmm, that's a good one! Since I'm my own boss almost, me work is at me own schedule, but still work.

Keep the advice coming y'all retired boys, we need it!


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jan 10, 2014)

April 30th, 2014 should be my last I pray. I've worked at my job for 37 years at the same company. Went thru 2 buyouts in that time and I'm ready to quit dealin with the changes. 32 of those 37 years I spent behind the wheel of a tractor and trailer. More than likely I'm going to get a part-time job for a while because I'll just be 55 when I retire and I can only fish so much. :lol: I'm hopin maybe Cabelas here locally will need a fishin expert of my caliber. :lol: Besides the wife has to work at least 5 more years before she will be eligible to retire so we can be able to enjoy ourselves.


----------



## redbug (Jan 10, 2014)

My wife gets to call it quits on sept 9th 2014 she will have spent 37 years in the army reserve 18 of them on active duty
she will also leave her gov. civilian job with 25 plus years 
I have to put in 5 or 6 more years at my job with the local power company that will give me 30 years
I will be 56 when I call it quits and cant wait I want to spend more time fishing and don't want to ever be out in the cold again so ill become a snow bird and follow the warm weather FLA here we come for the winters at lest


----------



## bassfisherjk58 (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## nomowork (Jan 10, 2014)

Redbug, I know what you mean. I worked for 35 years, most of it as an outside technician for Ma Bell. I can't imagine doing that type of work again but then again I was much younger and dumber at the time!


----------



## Y_J (May 24, 2014)

:roll: I've been on disability for the past 8 yrs but my official retirement began just a few days ago.. On the 22nd of may. wooot.. let the good times rolll..


----------



## bobberboy (May 25, 2014)

_The main reason it was possible was that I invested in my retirement by making sure my son could live on his own. 

Remember, you can't buy back time._

nomowork - that made me laugh because I retired about three weeks ago and two weeks later my son stopped by and touched me for a "loan". 

You are so right that you can't buy back time. I retired 2 1/2 years early and the question of how much is time worth was the main one. I worried a lot about it before and by about day three of retirement stopped worrying. After about the second week I had already lost track of time. You can't believe how awesome it is to wake up every day and decide what you want to to.


----------



## Blue Dawg (Aug 20, 2014)

Something in our country is screwed up!  I can draw SS now and would be comfortable enough to retire. My wife can draw SS in14 mos. But how the heck do you retire when you don't have medical insurance? I've got to work until I'm 67 when my wife is old enough for medicare. HUMMMM>>>> 62 for social security but 65 for medicare. Something smells behind the outhouse!! =D> Let's all give the government a big hand! :BS:



Dawg


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 20, 2014)

Have y'all noticed, we don't get a check for our first month, and our estate has to return our last check? The ssi gets to keep 2 payments from everyone...EVERYONE. That's a nice chunk of change. I need to tell my son to keep me breathing till after the first of the month. LOL


----------



## great white (Aug 20, 2014)

I feel like a spring chicken after reading this thread!

Just passed my 24th year today and thats the official date for me to be able to retire without penalty on my pension.

Looking to do 6 more years and that will give me a 60% indexed pension at age 55.


----------



## 10sne1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Drop me a note, I'd be willing to take your job, so I can retire and start working 2/3 days a week with extra cash coming in! What type of work will I be doing?


----------



## great white (Aug 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364595#p364595 said:


> 10sne1 » Yesterday, 21:06[/url]"]Drop me a note, I'd be willing to take your job, so I can retire and start working 2/3 days a week with extra cash coming in! What type of work will I be doing?









Search and rescue, RCAF.


----------

